# Cleaning rubber chopping boards



## JLaz (Jul 3, 2019)

Hey guys,

Just wanted to ask for some wisdom on cleaning boards.

I recently was handed over a hasegawa hi soft cutting board from japan. Its Its amazing but one side has some black specs on it. Looks like charcoal. I tried bleach and hot water on it scrubbing with foam, scotchbrite and my finger nail. Most of it went out but some still remain.

Any ideas?

Thanks!


----------



## Kozuka (Jul 3, 2019)

Hasagewa offers a special scraper to clean the board. Not sure if they use any other materials for it. See https://www.sushi-robots.eu/product/cutting-board-scraper-hasegawa/

I would just use a sturdy brush, lime juice and salt. To keep it as natural as possible.


----------



## JLaz (Jul 3, 2019)

Thanks for the recommendation. I have the soft cutting board with wood inside and im a bit worried that scrapping the top layer might wear it down. I have the impression that the scrapper is meant for the solid plastic boards?

Ill try the lime juice and salt tip tomorrow. Thanks a lot!


----------



## Chefget (Jul 19, 2019)

We soaked them in 50ppm bleach solution overnight, then a good scrub with ss scrubbie


----------



## SilverSwarfer (Aug 27, 2019)

Rust erasers work surprisingly well, depending in the situation. We get Sharpie tattoos from product that get placed label-side down, which used to be obnoxious until this hack presented itself. May be worth a shot. 

Already mentioned bleach solution works too but maybe no need to soak- try covering the board overnight with saturated towels. Clean the board completely then use your bleach dilution to coat. Proceed to cover the entire surface with un-wrung, bleach-drenched kitchen towels and leave overnight.


----------



## barnettnce (Sep 21, 2019)

Bleach is risky. Absolutely it works and I used to continuously clean my cutting boards until I read an article about how unsafe it is in our clothes, our cutting boards. (Plastic…just think how it is absorbed) I suggest you purchase a new one. It’s healthier.


----------



## Brandon Wicks (Nov 10, 2019)

SilverSwarfer said:


> Rust erasers work surprisingly well, depending in the situation. We get Sharpie tattoos from product that get placed label-side down, which used to be obnoxious until this hack presented itself. May be worth a shot.
> 
> Already mentioned bleach solution works too but maybe no need to soak- try covering the board overnight with saturated towels. Clean the board completely then use your bleach dilution to coat. Proceed to cover the entire surface with un-wrung, bleach-drenched kitchen towels and leave overnight.



This is what we do. We also sand ours down when they get too dished out.


----------

